
Vector Space Systems aims to launch satellites by the hundreds - putdat
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/26/vector-space-systems-aims-to-launch-satellites-by-the-hundreds/
======
wckronholm
It should be easy for them to get the satellites up: just point them up and
multiply by the right scalar.

